# Bunnings Co2?



## MarkBastard (29/7/09)

Hello all.

I was watching a repeat of better homes and gardens last night, and that carpenter dude with the blonde hair was showing off a bunnings product. Basically he said instead of using an air compressor for all the air powered tools, bunnings sold a co2 kit to power the tools. It looked like about a 2kg canister and he said it was $150 including all the tool related attachments.

I was thinking if these canisters were that cheap and you could do a swap and go at any bunnings they may be ideal for home brew. I'd imagine they don't have dip tubes because they're made to power the tools using gas not liquid.

Anyone know more about this?


----------



## mr_tyreman (29/7/09)

welding shops also sell co2 cannisters, but they are for industrial puposes and most likely not food grade co2....what that means im not sure, but i like the idea of food grade gas touching my beer 

my 2c


----------



## MarkBastard (29/7/09)

mr_tyreman said:


> welding shops also sell co2 cannisters, but they are for industrial puposes and most likely not food grade co2....what that means im not sure, but i like the idea of food grade gas touching my beer
> 
> my 2c



Good point, but as an alternative to fire extinguishers I think this would be the goods. Less modifications required, can fill it up at a bunnings (I'm assuming most people here find themselves at bunnings at least once a month as I do), and I'd probably trust the co2 in the bunnings canister to be better than the fire extinguisher. Dunno why.


----------



## bakkerman (29/7/09)

As far as I know the the only difference between food grade and non food grade CO2 is the price.


----------



## Jim_Levet (29/7/09)

bakkerman said:


> As far as I know the the only difference between food grade and non food grade CO2 is the price.



Their are a variety of sources of CO2, someone was once selling CO2 that was reclaimed from a sewerage plant. 
I would back the Bunnings CO2 isn't food grade, but hey it's cheaper so go for it. 
Or maybe do some research on the Bunnings product. While you are doing hat I will stick to the BOC stuff :icon_cheers: 
2 cents wasted
James


----------



## hefevice (29/7/09)

bakkerman said:


> As far as I know the the only difference between food grade and non food grade CO2 is the price.



Last time I picked up C02 from BOC, even the price was the same.


----------



## Jeff Margrie (29/7/09)

Hi Mark,
I'm new to this forum and this is my first post.
As to the co2 bottles and regulator as seen at Bunnings, I did some research and rang Bunnings last week and they said that these products is discontinued. As to the stock levels they said no stores showed stock of either. I found that the Narre Warren Fountain Gate (Vic) store has the co2 bottles in stock, but not the regulator. Not really worth getting those bottles if you can't get them filled etc. The guy there removed the plactic top off the bottle, so I could see the thread of the bottle. It looks to me as it's the same thread as the soda stream bottles, but I haven't checked.

I did read a thread on this forum regarding these etc. But don't know how to show a link etc,
I was looking for a portable co2 system for when I go camping or go to a party with my kegs, rather than using those soda bombs that don't measure the pressure going into the keg.
Here are the links to those products if you want to have a look,

http://www.ozito.com.au/productinfo.aspx?prodid=OZCO2RKA
http://www.ozito.com.au/productinfo.aspx?prodid=OZCO2FCA

I now have just received a new soda stream cylinder last night. (Thanks to the wife)
So I will attach it to a small regulator & grey gas disconnect. Then I will have beer on the go!!! :icon_cheers: 

Any way hope this helps.

WoolBrew.


----------



## crozdog (29/7/09)

Not trying to be a PITA but the "food grade" CO2 discussion has been covered numerous times before as has the ozito gas topic. h34r: 

If you use the google option under the Search button you'll get a lot of info on both topics.

Don't forget to search for Sodastream and paintball as many AHBers have used / investigated both as readily available CO2 supplies.


----------

